# carbs and protien



## digga (Jul 18, 2009)

is it true that your body can only absorbe the protien you intake when you consume it with carbs at the same time . iv just read this in a book dont and i thought id ask some opinions , on my bulking cycle putting fat on concerns me so i use a whey shake with zero fat but i usually put oats in for carb intake


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no mate complete b0llox your body will consume and use a meal with Carbs/Protein and Fats


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

If that was the case the Atkins diet wouldn't work at all and people would be dropping like flies!


----------



## digga (Jul 18, 2009)

cheers fellaz , that helps me


----------

